# Need cpt code for fx



## grandmacora (Nov 17, 2010)

Please help I need a cpt code for a distal tibial sesamoid fx. I looked at 27824 what do you think? Thanks grandma cora


----------



## preserene (Nov 17, 2010)

Sesamoid is an extra growth of the  bone. Usaully it is small and do not interfere with the function of the bone much, unless it is involved into the joint. It does cause lot of pain and restriction of activity.
I feel the cod efor Sesamoid fracture would suit more than the one you said (unless shown a weight bearing problem in that case, may be with a report and documentation from the physiciann about the  weight bearing problems.

 Would you consider this:*28530, 28531*( though it is placed in the section for the foo)t


----------

